# Trivia 5/31



## luckytrim (May 31, 2018)

trivia 5/31
 DID YOU KNOW...
 The Code of Hammurabi (1800 B.C.) includes a law that punishes  fraudulent wine sellers: They were to be drowned in a river.

 1. Who sang the song 'Endless Love' with Diana Ross?
 2. How many of the fifty border on Mexico ?
 3. How many paintings did Van Gogh sell during his lifetime ?
   a. None
   b. - 1
   c. - 11
   d. - 21
 4. Movie Quote...
 "I don't like black people? I am Mister black people."
 (Hint; Tom Cruise)
 5. How many micrometers are in a meter?
 6. What part of the electromagnetic (e/m) spectrum does the TV remote  control use, in order to function?
   a. - radiowave frequencies
   b. - visible frequencies
   c. - ultraviolet frequencies
   d. - infrared frequencies
 7. In which of the Fifty would you find the Bonneville Salt Flats?
   a. - California
   b. - New Mexico
   c. - Nevada
   d. - Utah
 8. Who might you expect to use a plectrum? 
   a. - Navigator
   b. - Lab Worker
   c. - Guitarist
   d. - Surgeon

 TRUTH OR CRAP ??
 The element phosphorus was first isolated in the 17th century from
 mouse droppings.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 1. Lionel Richie
 2. - 4
 3. - b
 4. "Jerry Maguire"
 5. one million
 6. - d
 7. - d
 8. - c

 CRAP !!
 Phosphorus was first isolated from human urine.
 In 1669, the German alchemist, Hennig Brand, was searching for the  mythical
 "philosopher's stone," which would transmute lead into gold. For some
 reason, he decided that human urine would be a good place to look for it.  He
 collected hundreds of gallons of human urine, which he boiled down to  a
 thick paste. When this was heated, and the vapors passed through water  and
 hot sand, a waxy substance was produced that Brand called "cold  fire,"
 because it glowed in the dark. Phosphorus was the first element to be
 discovered which does not exist in its pure form in nature.  Unfortunately
 for Brand, it is of no use at all in changing lead into gold.


----------

